# How stong are bottle necks?



## mumptia (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to make my own wine rack and have looked a pile of different designs and ideas.

Storing the bottles by their neck looks cool depending on the design, but I sure don't want fatigued glass breaking and having the wine all over the floor. 

My wife would be mad if I were drinking off the floor

My question is, Am I over thinking this? Are the bottles strong enough for storage like this?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2013)

In my opinion, yes they are. The only racks I have really seen using this style in any quantity is a riddling board used for making champagne. They do look cool but they also take up a lot of space for the small amount of wine you'll be able to store on it. It's exciting thinking about those first 30 bottles and how you're going to display them but remember a year from now and six batches under your belt equalls 180 bottles.


----------



## tonyt (May 2, 2013)

To get them to all be at the same angle you would need all the same bottles. Different bottle shapes would tilt just a bit different. It would look neat if you have enough room.


----------



## Rocky (May 2, 2013)

I would urge caution on this, mumptia. Remember, Champagne bottles are much thicker and stronger than regular wine bottles. Secondly, they are not stored on such a rack. That rack is for the "riddling" process, which is to turn each bottle daily a small amount to force the sediment to the neck of the bottle.


----------



## mumptia (May 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I would urge caution on this, mumptia. Remember, Champagne bottles are much thicker and stronger than regular wine bottles. Secondly, they are not stored on such a rack. That rack is for the "riddling" process, which is to turn each bottle daily a small amount to force the sediment to the neck of the bottle.



Ok then, storage by the body it is.
I was sitting in my shop (I'm a high school shop teacher) looking at my planer and welder and tool box wondering what I''m going to do and came up with some ideas:

- Two golf club heads or hockey stick blades glued /screwed (whatever) with the head facing up would hold a bottle.
- Old wrenches bent at 90' and welded to an upright ( with a soft fuzzy thing stuck to the top of the wrench where the bottle makes contact. Maybe carpet?)
- Pieces of 4" dia exhaust pipe cut at 4" long and weld 100 together in a really nice pattern.
- 4" cement mesh has 4" squares and is 4' x 8'. That could me mounted some how.

I know, I know............ I'm the guy that sees gold in a pile of turds. The redneck in Northern Alberta 

No wonder my wife says "sure honey!" with a funny face lol


----------

